# Which Gps? Update Garmin Ordered!



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I want to get a new GPS for the truck.







I have been using a handheld Garmin designed for backpacking. It has all the streets and will route your trip but I want to get one designed for the vehicle with a screen larger than 2inX3in.







I do not do the geocache thing so just the streets would be fine. I've seen some with Bluetooth for your phone and liked that feature. I'm sure there is a different opinion for every unit out there but I'm willing to listen. Good or bad, let me know.









Thanks in advance,

Brian

I hope this thread does not go the way of the caulk or don't caulk thread.


----------



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

I have the cheaper Garmin Nuvi. Works famously... Plus, I have a friend that works for Garmin, and he's told me many ways in which they are better than the competition. Probably everyone thinks the company they work for is better than the competition, but I tend to believe some of Garmin's competitive advantages.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Any one of them will get you to your destination. It really comes down to interface and features. The only way to tell that is to go play with them at the store.

I like my TomTom because it allows me to set up a route through multiple waypoints or destinations. It was perfect to set up the most efficient route to see a number of covered bridges in the Lancaster, PA are last year. Garmin only allows you to have one waypoint along a route.

The Magellen's also allow multiple waypoints, and have a feature that assumes a traffic jam if you slow down suddenly and will route you around if you want.

All have models with Bluetooth. Mine has it, but I have found I do not use it. My wife is in charge of answering the phone on trips, and I do not use the GPS day to day.

So as with most things, it boils down to personal preference.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the Garmin 260W. I like the wide screen. I purchased this one at Costco for $165. I wanted one that included Canada and Hawaii and some do not so be careful when reading what they cover. I used on on my 6300 mile road trip last month. Other than a problem when it wanted to take me down 20 miles of dirt road in Canada because it was shorter, it was fine. I do believe it is helpful to review a map first so you can picture in your mind where you are going.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

For my $0.02
I have an older Garmin which has the Truck,Car,Motor Cycle or pedestrian feature. In most cases with it set to Truck mode the proposed route will by-pass most of the not so good places to be pulling a TT

Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Although I have not personally used it, my Brother is a long haul trucker and raves about his Tom Tom. He has one of their better units and it is loaded with features that are useful to a professional trucker.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

garmin. Got several in my family and we all love them. ---mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love my Garmin. It does SOOOOO much more then the GPS in my truck. Not sure if the other brands have the live traffic feed, but this works great on my Garmin. A little yellow icon pops up and tell me about traffic problems that are ahead of me and offers to reroute me around the problem. Tell me the estimated wait time if I still go that way.

I'd buy a Garmin again if anything ever happened to this one.

BTW..you should Geocache. It is a GREAT time and know Kenny would have a blast doing it with you.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are considering a garmin gps. While at the Gettysburg Rally, I spoke in length with Ed ('Ohana) about his and he pointed out the truck feature. There is a new garmin - the 465T - that is specifically for trucking only. It would be great to have both - and to do so I think you would have to buy an older model. I think the Nuvi 350 is the one with both (right Ed?). I would prefer the older one - even though it dosen't have the widescreen - for that function.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

you can't go wrong with any Garmin you get..........

Bob


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

I have the Magellan and it is good, but I only do the updates on it every three years instead of annually, because of the cost of their updates. I think you would be happy with any one of the brand name ones, depending on the features you are wanting.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Garmin 760.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Any Garmin nuvi widescreen, you cant not go wrong. Also, on the Groundspeak Geocache forum, I have heard MANY complaints about Magellan's customer service being very horrible. Something to keep in mind ...


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

So, do you caulk or not caulk?







Sorry had to do it.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the Garmin 750 and she (I named her "Tina") has faithfully routed me ~3/4 around the United States so far. I have not had any issues of being routed on a road that was not suitable for a TT, so not sure how useful a 'truck' feature would be. 
I had also wanted to get a model with Bluetooth, but have come to realize that I prefer not to talk on the phone while driving, so I am glad the 750 does not have that feature. 
Real-time traffic reporting would be great, and I believe any of the Garmin's with a 'T' designation in the model name comes with lifetime traffic reporting.

I love my Garmin and would be lost (many times) without her.









--Greg


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> So, do you caulk or not caulk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is always 1 in the crowd!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I have had the garmin, i forget what it is called, another garmin, a tomtom and now I use the a magellian. they all have their pros and cons, but all are better than the nav that came with our expedition. you have to get used to which ever one you choose, and you will enjoy it. much better than any handheld.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We have a GPS called MIO and it is a piece of crap, we call it Dumb Dumb. It will take us off the freeway then tell us to go back on the freeway. It will have us turn right on a road then tell to make a U-turn because we are going the wrong way, or it will say you have arrived at your location and we are still 5 miles away. Yep following this GPS is always a adventure.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok Brian...which one you buying?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok Brian...which one you buying?


You guys made it too easy, GARMIN is the winner.







now which model? Which one do you have Jim?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Ok Brian...which one you buying?


You guys made it too easy, GARMIN is the winner.







now which model? Which one do you have Jim?
[/quote]

I have the 660, which is about a year old. GREAT GPS...never had any issues. Also works great for Geocaching with the family.

Get one with live traffic!! It will really help.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Check tigerdirect.com the always have some good deals on gps. They even have some that aren't the newest models and some that are refurbs for deep discounts. --Mike


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. I ended up ordering the Garmin 1370T. It looks like it will have everytihng I need. Click here to see the Garmin 1370T.

Here is a photo if you dont want to go to the garmin site.









Thanks again everyone,
Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Thanks for all your help. I ended up ordering the Garmin 1370T. It looks like it will have everytihng I need. Click here to see the Garmin 1370T.
> 
> Here is a photo if you dont want to go to the garmin site.
> 
> ...


Wow...nothing like getting the best one out there!!! Very nice indeed. Want to swap for my 660...it already has the Red Light Camera, Rest Areas and RV Dump POI's loaded.









Once it arrives, you will want to visit this site.
http://www.poi-factory.com/


----------

